# ¿Amplificador para dos parlantes de 100w y 6ohm?



## Matias Battan (Jun 2, 2017)

Hola, gracias por ayudarme en este tema ya que soy novato en el asunto. Hace unos meses quería armarme un amplificador para usarlo con el celular o la PC mediante un plug 3.5 mm. Busque en diferentes foros y encontré uno con un integrado TDA2822m, compré todo y lo arme. Pero cada vez que lo quería probar, a los segundos se calentaba el integrado hasta quemarse, probe hacerlo de nuevo y pasaba lo mismo o sino también se me calentaban los cables. 
Estos son los componentes que use en ese ampli. :
Integrado TDA2822M
1 capacitor de 2200uF/25v
2 capacitores de 1000uF/25v
2 capacitores de 100uF/25v 
2 capacitores cerámicos 0.1uF
2 resistencias de 10k
2 resistencias de 4.7 ohm 
Potenciómetro de 10k 
Plug 3.5mm 
transformador de 12v 1A 
2 parlantes AudioSonic 100w 6ohm.

Nose si no lo tira el amplificador, si la alimentación es mucha o poca o si necesitaré hacer otro amplificador con otro integrado...

Por favor ayúdenme y les agradecería que no usen lenguaje tan técnico porque me perderé


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2017)

Publica imágenes de lo que armaste.

En tu listado *NO* veo ningún diodo, *¿ Los colocaste ?*

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Matias Battan (Jun 2, 2017)

Lo armé a base de esto:


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2017)

Matias Battan dijo:


> Lo armé a base de esto:



¿ Y esto que comenté ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . En tu listado *NO* veo ningún diodo, *¿ Los colocaste ?* . . .


----------



## Matias Battan (Jun 2, 2017)

No, ninguno. En el tutorial tampoco usa ningún diodo. Son necesarios ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2017)

El integrado lleva una marca para señalar la pata 1


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2017)

Matias Battan dijo:


> No, ninguno. En el tutorial tampoco usa ningún diodo. Son necesarios ?



Sip, para la fuente de alimentación, ¿ Esquema de la fuente ?, o ¿ Como lo estas alimentando ?


----------



## Matias Battan (Jun 2, 2017)

Lo alimentaba con un transformador que tenía en mí casa de 12 v 1A ..
Si lo encuentro ahora paso una foto

desconozco cómo está constituido. Es decir, si lleva o no lleva diodo. 
Quizás googleando el modelo se puede saber


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2017)

Matias Battan dijo:


> Lo alimentaba con un transformador que tenía en mí casa de 12 v 1A ..
> Si lo encuentro ahora paso una foto
> 
> desconozco cómo está constituido. Es decir, si lleva o no lleva diodo.
> Quizás googleando el modelo se puede saber



Ver el archivo adjunto 156898​
Este es el culpable de tus problemas.
El circuito que armaste se alimenta con* C*orriente *C*ontinua (*CC*) y el transformador de la imagen entrega *C*orriente *A*lterna (*CA*)
La incompatibilidad genera la destrucción del integrado.

Hay que hacer con ese mismo transformador una fuente de alimentación con 4 diodos y algún capacitor electrolítico.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 2, 2017)

conecta un motorcito en el trafo... (para probar si tenes tester mejor)
si el motor sólo vibra es pornque no tiene diodo...y tenes que poner un diodo...


Saludos!
(siempre en esos montajes viene bien usar zocalos para los integrados, así si se quema nomas sacar he insertar el otro integrado nuevo!)



Cuando rectifiques usando 4 diodos como dice fogo el voltaje va a subir a un poco más de 16v  (12x1.4) 
Fijate en el datasheet cual es el maximo voltaje que soporta el integrado!


----------



## Matias Battan (Jun 2, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> conecta un motorcito en el trafo... (para probar si tenes tester mejor)
> si el motor sólo vibra es pornque no tiene diodo...y tenes que poner un diodo...
> 
> 
> ...



La datasheet del integrado indica que soporta hasta 15v, osea que 16v ya se pasa..


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2017)

Claramente dice en la carcasa 12V"*~*" es decir es tensión alterna, por eso te calienta necesita el puente rectificador y el capacitor de filtro


----------



## Matias Battan (Jun 3, 2017)

Entonces tengo que hacerle el puente rectificador , pero no sé aumentará el voltaje como dice Shevchenko? Ya que si aumenta hasta 16v no funcionará porque el integrado trabaja hasta 15v


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2017)

Matias Battan dijo:


> Entonces tengo que hacerle el puente rectificador , pero no sé aumentará el voltaje como dice Shevchenko? Ya que si aumenta hasta 16v no funcionará porque el integrado trabaja hasta 15v



También podrías hacer un rectificador de *media onda* que te entregará unos 8VCC, suficiente como para hacer funcionar al integrado. 
Otra opción sería colocar una fuente de PC de descarte pero funcionando y lo alimentas con los 12Vcc de esa fuente.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 3, 2017)

A todo esto, para cuando funcione..... ¿¿¿ Vas a atacar unos baffles de 100 watios con un integrado que te va a ofrecer 1,5 watios ???????
Anímate y realiza un amplificador de mayor calidad para esos fantásticos altavoces.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> A todo esto, para cuando funcione..... ¿¿¿ Vas a atacar unos baffles de 100 watios con _*un integrado que te va a ofrecer 1,5 watios*_ ???????
> Anímate y realiza un amplificador de mayor calidad para esos fantásticos altavoces.



Eso si se cumplen las condiciones:
Marea alta
Viento a favor
Luna en cuarto creciente
Venus en la casa de Leo
Solsticio de verano

    ​


----------



## Matias Battan (Jun 3, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> También podrías hacer un rectificador de *media onda* que te entregará unos 8VCC, suficiente como para hacer funcionar al integrado.
> Otra opción sería colocar una fuente de PC de descarte pero funcionando y lo alimentas con los 12Vcc de esa fuente.



Todo bien pero con 8VCC ni me lo va a mover a los parlantes y fuente no tengo..





Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> A todo esto, para cuando funcione..... ¿¿¿ Vas a atacar unos baffles de 100 watios con un integrado que te va a ofrecer 1,5 watios ???????
> Anímate y realiza un amplificador de mayor calidad para esos fantásticos altavoces.



Ya tengo mucho problema con uno chico, y para hacer uno más grande... Mejor no


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2017)

Matias Battan dijo:


> Todo bien pero con 8VCC ni me lo va a mover a los parlantes y fuente no tengo. . . . .


Para conseguir unos *100W* sobre *6Ω* necesitas unos *60VCC* de alimentación.

Con 12V que se te ocurre que vas a conseguir


----------



## Matias Battan (Jun 3, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para conseguir unos *100W* sobre *6Ω* necesitas unos *60VCC* de alimentación.
> 
> Con 12V que se te ocurre que vas a conseguir


 
Bien dicho  , y para hacer otro ampli para aprovechar al máximo los parlantes es mucho problema ???


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2017)

Matias Battan dijo:


> Bien dicho  , y para hacer otro ampli para aprovechar al máximo los parlantes es mucho problema ???



En el Foro existe mucha información confiable, comprobada y bien documentada sobre excelentes amplificadores de toda clase de potencias.
Solo es cuestión de mirar y elegir.


----------



## Matias Battan (Jun 3, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el Foro existe mucha información confiable, comprobada y bien documentada sobre excelentes amplificadores de toda clase de potencias.
> Solo es cuestión de mirar y elegir.



Entre al primer tema del amplificador de 100w y estoy como: "  "


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 3, 2017)

No es necesario que sea de 100 W, pero desde luego con 1,5 w no se mueve el cono del woofer de tus altavoces.
Para iniciarte, te recomiendo un amplificador con un IC de media potencia.... tda 2030, por ejemplo......


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 3, 2017)

o bien el tda7294 (que es con integrado y fácil)


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2017)

Si tenes parlantes de 100W lo ideal es  un ampli de  unos 60-70W, para que cualquier transitorio no te los fulmine. Siempre hay que tener un margen de seguridad.
Uno ideal sería uno de 100W para 4ohm asi con los 6ohms tendras algo intermedio entre los 50 y los 100


----------



## Matias Battan (Jun 3, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Si tenes parlantes de 100W lo ideal es  un ampli de  unos 60-70W, para que cualquier transitorio no te los fulmine. Siempre hay que tener un margen de seguridad.
> Uno ideal sería uno de 100W para 4ohm asi con los 6ohms tendras algo intermedio entre los 50 y los 100



Entonces que decis, que me arme un ampli de 60-70w o de 100w?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2017)

Matias Battan dijo:


> Entonces que decis, que me arme un ampli de 60-70w o de 100w?



Considerando la falta de experiencia te aconsejo que busques algún amplificador con circuito integrado que te será mas fácil de realizar 

Por ejemplo:
*TDA7294*
*LM3886*

Lee este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/si-me-ocurriera-armarme-equipo-audio-empezaria-31417/


----------

